
Ask HN: What do you do when you're waiting for something to run? - colobas
I find that when I need to wait for something to run (a compilation, a jupyter notebook cell, a script, etc) is when I&#x27;m most prone to embark on something distracting.<p>The common train-of-thought is &quot;I&#x27;m just gonna check _____ for a second while this runs.&quot; And then it&#x27;s never just a second.<p>What do you do?
======
seattle_spring
Go make coffee for 10 minutes, and then come back to realize that the thing I
meant to run was waiting for input via a prompt before actually starting.

------
tharidlynn
I work from home now and I solve rubik cube, randomly strum my guitar, and
juggle balls while waiting for something to run.

I used to check random stuff on the internet ( social media , HN, reddit or
youtube) but I found them very distractive. So, I ended up picking something
that are not related to internet.

------
statquontrarian
1\. Document the things I'm doing in a wiki to save future time.

2\. Research ways to optimize/automate the long-running task.

------
bryanrasmussen
I believe the industry standard is "have sword fights in the hall"
[https://xkcd.com/303/](https://xkcd.com/303/)

------
duxup
I have the same problem.

When working from home I have some weights on my desk, I do a few quick
exercises.

